# Wild Mustard



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got wild mustard in a last fall planted alfalfa/orchard mix....Flower stems are shooting...can't use sencor...Should I go in and just top mow the stems off ? Alfalfa is only 3" tall , orchard bout the same


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

don't grow alfalfa but I have used that technique multiple times in OG and timothy. Very effective and had essentially no mustard the following year the several times I did it. Clip it low enough to get it all you won't loose that much with the grass, it bounces right back. rick


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanx a bunch ! I don't think my tractor tread should mess with the young alfalfa either....I 'm expecting a "goat" hay 1st cut anyway but that doesn't mean I sit on my laurels either !! haha !


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would agree and disagree and yes I would agree to cut the mustard off. I would not cut any of the new growth in the Alfalfa and Orchard Grass if it's just a couple inches tall when you cut the tops of the Alfalfa off it will not bounce right back


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Yup that's what I did endrow.....bout 2" over the A/OG.....darn crap....sea of yellow !


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Mowing while in bloom does appear to limit the stuff.

Still by it's self mustard has some benifits for soil health. Though I prefere turnips &/or radishes.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Horse people don't like seein it though....I used tillage turnip as a cover one year...Best soybeans I ever grew....no-tilled right into them...then the price skyrocketed


----------

